# Looking For Used Mobil Sweeper



## 3APOWERSWEEPING

Looking For Good Used Mobil Street Sweeper High Dump Or Low Gas Or Diesel I Am In The Detroit Area 
Thanks Bill


----------



## kbint729

*street sweeper*

I have a mobil street sweeper for sale. Complete ground up restoration. you will not be disappointed. I have pic. Please contact me if you are interested 1516 356 7272

Thank You


----------



## 3APOWERSWEEPING

That Post Was Almost 2 Years Ago I Now Have 3 Mobiles For Sale Myself Thanks


----------



## Lmo

*Antique Mobil Sweeper*

Hi 3A,

Lew Morris, aka: Lmo here. This is my first post on this forum.

I'm a heavy equipment operator here in Calfiornia. I've just been given the responsibilty of operating and maintaining an old Mobil Sweeper; its a 2TA3, if my memory serves me. I must be around 196-something. Ford straight-six in front, a little diesel in the rear. Chain drive rear broom, hydraulic gutter brooms, bottom dump.

We're talking _used and abused_, but the boss got it for a grand and wants to work it. For the most part it seems to be to be usable, but there are some issues that I've noticed in the first week I've been operating it.

1) The gutter brooms are shot, so I need new ones. Can you help me out with a source?
2) Spray heads; need to replace a few. Again sources for new?
3) Operation & Maintenance Manual. Need one.
4) Operation problem: the rear broom leaves a 1 inch "wind row" behind, on either side of the broom as it sweeps. I can't for the life of me figure out why, or *what to adjust* to eliminate it.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Lew

p.s. I'm going to post this as a "new" thread.


----------



## Milwaukee

Can you post picture of that machine since I am not sure what they look like.

How much cost for those sell at used? 1,000 or more?


----------



## 3APOWERSWEEPING

milwaukee look on sweeper foum at sweeper for sale that is what they look like


----------

